# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Муниципальное задание. Муниципальные услуги

## Наташкин

Привет всем коллегам, девочки откликнитесь, кто работает с муниципальными заданиями. 
Под конец года,т.е сегодня нам под нос сунили эти М.Задания и мы все офигели, :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  оказывается  в этом году, мы  должны были сделать на 100 мероприятий больше.  :Vah:  
У меня вопрос, как и кто придумывает это МЗ, и как это всё рассчитывается... от чего берется эта цифра?

----------


## Натник

> У меня вопрос, как и кто придумывает это МЗ, и как это всё рассчитывается... от чего берется эта цифра?


ну у нас цифры на будущий год берутся с отчета 7-нк за предыдущий, возможен незначительный прирост в мероприятиях.. :Grin: но я вот никак не возьмусь, за уменьшение цифр, Алла вот сделала.. :Yes4:

----------


## Наташкин

> Алла вот сделала..


Алла, молодец, у неё получилось. 



> на 100 мероприятий больше.


к концу 18 года мы должны будем сделать более 700 мероприятий в год, если по 100 добавлять :Taunt: Просто  :Russian Roulette:

----------


## Натник

> должны будем сделать более 700 мероприятий в год,


по 2 мероприятия в день :Vah: ... ну вообще МЗ делает учредитель,( у нас делаю я, они мне дают бюджет, а я свои цифры с отчета) он своим постановлением его утверждает, и чтобы туда вписать какую то цифру, они должны были аргументировать ее, откуда они ее взяли, почему увеличили.. а так от фонаря можно все что угодно написать, а потом скажут - а вы не выполнили свое МЗ на 100%, вам стимулирующих не будет :Meeting: ....а может они специально это делают? :Blink:

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...к концу 18 года мы должны будем сделать более 700 мероприятий в год...


 :Blink:  У нас попроще нормативы: для СДК не меньше 25 мероприятий в год, но у меня 2 в месяц не бывает.... Во-первых, одной не разорваться, во-вторых - делать НЕ ДЛЯ КОГО.  Например, какой смысл в том, что нам обязательно надо было подготовить мероприятие по Сталинградской битве? Просто никто не придёт. В план-то на следующий год я 25 напишу, а по факту как получится - это большой вопрос....

----------


## Istan

У нас в ДК 180 мероприятий в год план. Население у нас 1260, в ДК работает 2 человека директор и худрук. У них выходит 3-4 мероприятия в неделю. А в библиотеке 1 мероприятие в неделю.

----------


## Наташкин

> а может они специально это делают?


Мы, думаем, что да  :Aga:  



> они должны были аргументировать ее, откуда они ее взяли, почему увеличили


Вот, вот... в понедельник пойдем разбираться, откуда такие цифры. Потом расскажу.

----------


## Леди N

> Мы, думаем, что да  
> 
> Вот, вот... в понедельник пойдем разбираться, откуда такие цифры. Потом расскажу.


МЫ ОЧЕНЬ ДРУЖИМ..И СТАРАЕМСЯ ДРУЖИТЬ С КОМАНДОЙ УЧРЕДИТЕЛЯ.... ДЕЛАЕМ ВСЁ ВОЗМОЖНОЕ , ЧТОБЫ НАШУ НИШУ НИКТО НЕ ЗАНИМАЛ И ТОЛЬКО  НАМ И НАШЕМУ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМУ ДОВЕРЯЛИ- ИТОГ "СОСТАВЛЯЕМ СЕБЕ МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОЕ ЗАДАНИЕ САМИ"... ПРАВИЛЬНЕЕ ЭТО ЗВУЧИТ ТАК- ВСЕ НАШИ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ ПО НАМ ЛЮБИМЫМ И ВХОДЯТ В МУН ЗАДАНИЕ...

----------


## Наташкин

> ВСЕ НАШИ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ ПО НАМ ЛЮБИМЫМ И ВХОДЯТ В МУН ЗАДАНИЕ...


Вам повезло. А у нас дружбы вообще нет, все работают по старинке, каждый сам за себя....метод. цент, ДК, СДК и районный ДК, и каждый друг на друга тянет, что те работают хреново. Хотя по структуре, сейчас МБУК и все одно целое, но Начальник ОК не дает работать по новому. :Tu:

----------


## Саморетянка

А у меня в штате 3 творческих работника (директор и два худ рука) и нам план по мероприятиям -более двух сотен. Население нашего поселка - 1700 жителей.

----------


## девушка с севера

Уважаемые коллеги, прошу вашей помощи. У нас в ДК с муниципальным заданием сложилась не очень хорошая ситуация. Бывший директор при составлении первого муниципального задания (тогда толком не знал как его составлять) подал данные по всем мероприятиям ДК это 450 за год. Сюда вошли и платные и т.д. Сейчас возникли проблемы 450 это много, не справляемся. Нам сказали писать объяснительную. Как сделать реальное муниципальное задание? и как написать объяснительную, чтоб и самим не остаться без денег, и бывшего директора не подставить?

----------


## Мурмузетка

> Уважаемые коллеги, прошу вашей помощи. У нас в ДК с муниципальным заданием сложилась не очень хорошая ситуация. Бывший директор при составлении первого муниципального задания (тогда толком не знал как его составлять) подал данные по всем мероприятиям ДК это 450 за год. Сюда вошли и платные и т.д. Сейчас возникли проблемы 450 это много, не справляемся. Нам сказали писать объяснительную. Как сделать реальное муниципальное задание? и как написать объяснительную, чтоб и самим не остаться без денег, и бывшего директора не подставить?


Не знаю как у Вас, а в нашем городе Муниципальное задание утверждается Постановлением Мэра города и приказом начальника Отдела культуры. Практика показывает, то план текущего года - это факт прошедшего. Т.е. если в 2014 году наш ДК выполнил 527 мероприятий из них 89 платных, то на 2015 год это и есть объем муниципального задания. Да и первое задание составлялось по факту прошедшего года (тоже не знали, что писать). Снизить объем вам навряд ли кто позволит. Ведь это показатель главы города по итогам года по области или району. Единственный вариант доказывать начальнику отдела культуры(или как там у вас называется), начальник естественно должен доказать это главе города. Но сразу можете ожидать объема финансирования. Или пусть вас какие нибудь пожарники месяца на три закроют по предписанию, а потом так в объяснительной и напишете. А план будет по факту предыдущего. (Такой опыт был у одного из наших учреждений)

----------


## девушка с севера

Большое спасибо, с пожарными это, конечно, не вариант, а управлением культуры будем думать

----------


## Мурмузетка

> Большое спасибо, с пожарными это, конечно, не вариант, а управлением культуры будем думать


А вообще, есть утвержденные нормативы (ну во всяком случае наш глава утвердил, а разрабатывали в Ростове в Областном доме народного творчества) нормативы, сколько должно быть мероприятий исходя из штатной численности культработников(культорганизаторы, методисты, рук.кружков и т.д.) при этом учитывая категорию учреждения и т.п. В среднем получается 12-13 мероприятий на одного методиста в месяц.

----------


## Натник

> а разрабатывали в Ростове в Областном доме народного творчества) нормативы, сколько должно быть мероприятий исходя из штатной численности культработников(культорганизаторы, методисты, рук.кружков и т.д.) при этом учитывая категорию учреждения и т.п. В среднем получается 12-13 мероприятий на одного методиста в месяц.


а вот с этого места поподробнее пожалуйста... :Yes4: 
*Мурмузетка*, у вас есть эти нормативы в эл.виде, можно их у вас попросить? или подскажите где именно их можно скачать?на сайте нашего ОДНТ я нашла только  зрит.местам.

----------


## Мурмузетка

> а вот с этого места поподробнее пожалуйста...
> *Мурмузетка*, у вас есть эти нормативы в эл.виде, можно их у вас попросить? или подскажите где именно их можно скачать?на сайте нашего ОДНТ я нашла только  зрит.местам.


скачать не знаю где, их разрабатывали конкретно под город и учреждение. Если не сильно горит, посмотрю в старом компе на выходных.

А Вы откуда?

----------


## Натник

> А Вы откуда?


мы почти соседи - Пролетарск, через Мартыновку :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> а вот с этого места поподробнее пожалуйста..


И мне тоже, поподробнее ))))

----------


## Натник

*Алла и Александр*, Алла, я нашла проект МК РФ "Методические рекомендации по определению нормативов штатной численности работников бюджетных учреждений культурно-досугового типа и библиотек" почитай, я о нем не знала :Yes4: 

И Девушке с Севера это тоже пригодится :Yes4:

----------


## Мурмузетка

> *Алла и Александр*, Алла, я нашла проект МК РФ "Методические рекомендации по определению нормативов штатной численности работников бюджетных учреждений культурно-досугового типа и библиотек" почитай, я о нем не знала.
> 
> И Девушке с Севера это тоже пригодится


К сожалению проект  это только проект. Нужно что бы он был утвержден местной администрацией, хотя бы

----------


## девушка с севера

А можно мне тоже этот проект и нормативы ???7

----------


## девушка с севера

С проектом разобралась. По Ростовской области 13 мероприятий это многовато, у нас у каждого еще по 1-2 кружка.

----------


## Наташкин

> В среднем получается 12-13 мероприятий на одного методиста в месяц


Это, же невозможно, а когда их готовить? И какого качества они тогда будут? Это на 1 мероприятие получается подготовки 2,5 дня....да это жестокие условия.

----------


## baranvagalina

А можно и мне проект??? Уже столько мероприятий проводим-более  600 в год

----------


## Натник

> А можно и мне проект???


девочки, нажмите на слово "проект" в моем сообщение, там он спрятался :Smile3:  пост 831




> да это жестокие условия.


 не то чтобы жесткие, а нереальные...я вот и ищу какой нибудь документ в котором четко и ясно будет прописано, сколько на 1 работника в среднем должно быть мероприятий.  Пока нормальный глава поселения, хочу попросить его снизить нам МЗ, но его действия надо чем то подкрепить.

----------


## вокся

> вот и ищу какой нибудь документ в котором четко и ясно будет прописано, сколько на 1 работника в среднем должно быть мероприятий.


буквально неделю назад в руках держала документ, где прописано о 4 мероприятиях в месяц на каждого специалиста. Теперь бы вспомнить, что это за документ и где он лежит на необъятных просторах моего кабинета...) 11 мероприятий - это жесть...

----------

Nata25 (30.01.2019)

----------


## Мурмузетка

> девочки, нажмите на слово "проект" в моем сообщение, там он спрятался пост 831
> 
> 
>  не то чтобы жесткие, а нереальные...я вот и ищу какой нибудь документ в котором четко и ясно будет прописано, сколько на 1 работника в среднем должно быть мероприятий.  Пока нормальный глава поселения, хочу попросить его снизить нам МЗ, но его действия надо чем то подкрепить.


девочки а как документ прикрепить?

----------


## Натник

> девочки а как документ прикрепить?


 загрузите на какой нибудь файлообменник и ссылку сюда
 файлообменники, например Яндекс-диск или Облако   https://disk.yandex.ru/?source=from_domik-main 
https://cloud.mail.ru/home/ (это пр наличии почты на том или ином сервисе)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> На почте)


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Мурмузетка

Стандарт муниципальных услуг
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/35b4884...BB%D1%83%D0%B3

----------


## Мурмузетка

Есть еще вот такая вот штука. Нормативы трудоемкости при подготовке КММ. Количество часов впечатляет. Можно на этом аргументировать снижение показателей.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/995f321...1%8C%20(co.doc

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Кто с работает на основе муниципального задания, скажите пожалуйста, глава поселения может своим постановлением снизить цифры? Если да, то что для этого нужно?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> глава поселения может своим постановлением снизить цифры?


Наташа, в нашей с тобой области только глава поселения может снизить эти цифры. Правда, сейчас это будет очень сложно сделать. На совещании начальников отделов культуры наш министр, тряся годовым отчетом, говорил о том как мы хорошо работаем, у нас в области все зашибись с показателями, но их нужно повышать. ))))) Так что, сама понимаешь, просто так никто не позволит снизить показатели.Конечно, нужно пробовать и убеждать главу. 
Из моего опыта : Я писала на главу письмо с расчетом сколько кружков и мероприятий должно быть на одного работника. Я делала такой расклад : на одного работника 3 кружка + 1 клуб и 4 мероприятия в месяц, т.е по 1 в неделю. МЗ изменили. Жалею, что больше не снизила.)))  Конечно, вам менять придется с Нового года, если глава на это пойдет.

----------


## Леди N

Уважаемые коллеги! Поделитесь, пож- та, информацией- как изменились наименования УСЛУГ (РАБОТ), в муниципальном задании на 2016 год, согласно НОВЫМ БАЗОВЫМ ПЕРЕЧНЯМ.

У нас было 2 услуги: 
1) организация клубных формирований
2) организация проведения мероприятий

Формирования в перечне "нашли", а вот с мероприятиями- ((

ВОТ ЭТО- НАША ПЕРЕПИСКА С ЭКСПЕРТАМИ ЭЛ.СИСТЕМЫ "КУЛЬТУРА"....К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ В ТОМ РАЗДЕЛЕ, НА КОТ. УКАЗАНО ЭКСПЕРТОМ, ПОДХОДЯЩЕЙ НАМ ФОРМУЛИРОВКИ ТАКЖЕ - НЕТ.

задан 13.01.2016Закрыт
муниципальные услуги
Добрый день! 
Просим Вас помочь МБУК ЦДК "Надежда" в формировании ведомственного перечня муниципальных услуг. Наше учреждение оказывает 2 муниципальные услуги: 
1. Организация деятельности клубных формирований и формирований самодеятельного творчества; 
2. Организация мероприятий. 
При размещении ведомственного перечня муниципальных услуг в программе "Электронный бюджет" 
наименование услуг выбирается из базового перечня. Первую услугу мы разместили в программе, а второй услуги "Организация мероприятий" в базовом перечне нет. 
Для сельских ДК и клубов эта услуга является основной. Администрация выделяет нам в форме субсидии на выполнение муниципального задания определенную сумму на проведение мероприятий. 
Мероприятия бывают совершенно разные: День поселка. концерт, дискотека. спектакль, гулянье, Новогодние елки и прочие. Разбить это по таким услугам, как "показ спектаклей". "показ концертов" является невозможным и, как мы считаем, неправильным. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как нам быть? Каким образом включить в базовый перечень услугу"Организация мероприятий"? 
С уважением, ..... 

Вложенные файлы
15.01.2016НапечататьСкачать
Ответ на вопрос
Добрый день, .....!
Услуга (работа) «Организация мероприятий», имеющая множество вариантов по своему содержанию и форме оказания, содержится в базовом (отраслевом) перечне услуг и работ в сфере «Обеспечение предоставления государственных (муниципальных) услуг в бюджетной сфере», разработанном Министерством финансов РФ (по виду деятельности 14 – см. Приказ Минфина РФ от 16.06.2014 № 49н).
В случае, если данная услуга (работа) также не подойдет для МБУК ЦДК "Надежда", предложение о внесении изменений в базовый (отраслевой) перечень по виду деятельности 7, формирование которого осуществляется Министерством культуры РФ, может быть подано учредителем указанного учреждения в порядке, утвержденном приказом Минфина РФ от 26.03.2015 № 48н


Я ВОТ НЕ ПОНИМАЮ, ЕСЛИ В ФОРМЕ 7- НК ЕСТЬ ФОРМУЛИРОВКИ: КУЛЬТ- МАССОВЫЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ, ДОСУГОВЫЕ МЕР-Я, ИНФОРМАЦИОННО- ПРОСВЕТИТЕЛЬСКИЕ....,,,, ПОЧЕМУ ИХ НЕТ В БАЗОВОМ ПЕРЕЧНЕ???

----------


## Натник

> Я ВОТ НЕ ПОНИМАЮ, ЕСЛИ В ФОРМЕ 7- НК ЕСТЬ ФОРМУЛИРОВКИ: КУЛЬТ- МАССОВЫЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ, ДОСУГОВЫЕ МЕР-Я, ИНФОРМАЦИОННО- ПРОСВЕТИТЕЛЬСКИЕ....,,,, ПОЧЕМУ ИХ НЕТ В БАЗОВОМ ПЕРЕЧНЕ???


Потому что, хоть в Министерстве, хоть те, кто формировал эти перечни, это  люди далекие от культуры, от той культуры, которой мы с вами занимаемся...

У нас не стали заморачиваться и сделали 1 услугу - организация мероприятий((( на формирования не стали обращать внимание, хотя у некоторых сельских ДК в штате есть руководители КФ..

----------


## Леди N

> У нас не стали заморачиваться и сделали 1 услугу - организация мероприятий((( на формирования не стали обращать внимание, хотя у некоторых сельских ДК в штате есть руководители КФ..


НАТАША, так это как раз то, что НУЖНО- ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ- где вы её нашли-то- УСЛУГУ эту??? В каком перечне? Может мы что прозевали??

----------


## Натник

> где вы её нашли-то- УСЛУГУ эту??? В каком перечне? Может мы что прозевали??


Я  выбирала на портале http://bus.gov.ru/pub/home  еще в декабре, в разделе Культура. Тогда там было мало порядка в этих услугах, "Организация мероприятий" было даже несколько, но я отыскала нужную....Сейчас я смотрю, там произошли перемены, и нужная услуга вообще исчезла...Странно как то...Но у меня сохранился текстовый документ с реквизитами услуги, не знаю подойдет она вам. Перечень услуг утвержден 16.12.2015, а мы еще выбирали в начале декабря...Так что не знаю, действительна ли эта услуга...Но у нас все поселения делали МЗ с этой услугой, придет время получать зарплату - видно будет, та или не та...


Организация мероприятий 
ТИП Услуга
ПЛАТНОСТЬ Бесплатно
КАТЕГОРИЯ ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ
Физические лица, Юридические лица, Государственные учреждения, Муниципальные учреждения, Органы государственной власти, Органы местного самоуправления Свернуть
РЕЕСТРОВЫЙ НОМЕР УСЛУГИ  14009000700100000003101
КОД УСЛУГИ140090
КОД ОКВЭД
74.87.5, 74.84, 92.3, 92.5, 92.72
КОД ОКПД
74.87.15
ВИД ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ   Обеспечение предоставления государственных (муниципальных) услуг в бюджетной сфере
КОД ВИДА ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ 14
ВИДЫ ППО
Российская Федерация, субъект Российской Федерации, муниципальный район, город федера <...>
ПРИНАДЛЕЖИТ 210 ФЗ Нет
ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ПРИНАДЛЕЖИТ 210 ФЗ Нет
ДАТА УТВЕРЖДЕНИЯ 23.10.2015
ДЕЙСТВУЕТ  С 20.10.2015
ДЕЙСТВУЕТ ПО 31.12.2099
АКТУАЛЬНОСТЬ Да
НОМЕР БАЗОВОГО ПЕРЕЧНЯ 01
ВИДЫ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ
Все учреждения
УСЛОВИЯ (ФОРМЫ) ОКАЗАНИЯ УСЛУГИ

Реквизиты НПА
Федеральный конституционный закон от 17.12.1997 02-ФКЗ Федеральный конституционный закон "О Правительстве РФ"
Федеральный закон от 05.10.2003 131-ФЗ Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления Российской Федерации
Федеральный закон от 05.10.1999 184-ФЗ Об общих принципах организации законодательных (представительных) и исполнительных органов государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации

Объем услуги (работы)
НАИМЕНОВАНИЕ ПОКАЗАТЕЛЯ 
ОБЪЕМА УСЛУГИ (РАБОТЫ)ЕДИНИЦЫ ИЗМЕРЕНИЯ ПОКАЗАТЕЛЯ ОБЪЕМА УСЛУГИ (РАБОТЫ)
количество участников мероприятийЧеловек
количество проведенных мероприятийШтука
количество проведенных мероприятийЧеловеко-день
количество проведенных мероприятийЧас


Нашла!!!! По реестровому номеру , хотела дать сюда ссылку, по ней переходит сразу на весь список госуслуг. Забейте реестровый номер   14009000700100000003101
в поле для поиска (только по услугам) и должна показаться!! 
[img]http://*********su/7011684m.jpg[/img]

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016), Леди N (19.01.2016), Наташкин (18.01.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Коллеги! Вчера получила муниципальное задание. Вот так оно теперь у нас выглядит. https://yadi.sk/i/8zU1bG0UnPWZP

----------

elena1977elena21 (21.01.2016), Наташкин (23.01.2016)

----------


## Натник

> Вот так оно теперь у нас выглядит.


я тоже позавчера сдала своё МЗ, я его который год сама делаю.. у нас в принципе тоже самое, единственное, у вас Алла, я понимаю 2 услуги "Организация мероприятий" отдельно для выставок (а какие у вас выставки??) и просто для культурно-досуговых мероприятий....и 1 работа по клубным фор-ям СНТ.. :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

http://sadki-sp.ru/administratsiya/m...ij-dom-kultury

пример муниципального задания

----------

